
The Large-Scale Structure of Semantic Networks (2005) [pdf] - tokai
http://web.mit.edu/cocosci/Papers/03nSteyvers.pdf
======
chewyshine
This isn't good news for Word2Vec and gloVe approaches to word representation.

~~~
curuinor
I wrote a thing previously noting that some of the same fractal phenomena
happen in word2vec
([http://howonlee.github.io/2016/02/05/Fractal-20Wordvecs.html](http://howonlee.github.io/2016/02/05/Fractal-20Wordvecs.html)).

